# Tropical plants. LOTS OF PICS part 1



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont know why but I dont think I have posted more then a few plant pics that I have gathered. So here go nothing. This is for you Mike! I know you have been waiting for some of these. Ok well there were to many of Just Panama so ill post some others later.

Panama-


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

part 2


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Nice plants.Your so lucky you got to go to panama,did you see any frogs?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Some of those broms need a bit more water...

I've always wanted to try a christmas cactus in a viv. Can you tell me more about where that was growing?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Those were some great shots. Just amazing what some of the plants can grow in. Gives me a better idea of how to mount some stuff. Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

amazing pics greg. are those eggs i see in the 6th pic down in the green brom?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That's not a Schlumbergera (Christmas Cactus) but most likely and Epiphyllum or Disocactus. But, they will all grow well mounted if the humidity is high enough. In their natural habitat they tend to start growing in crotches of trees were decaying leaves collect.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

About time! Thanks for posting 'em, especially those orchid covered trees.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The little imbricate or prostrate growing Pleurothallid is awesome! The Peperomia too! So...

How many of these, "Fell into your bag" on the way home?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG I could never go there unless I had serious collecting permits! I love that polypodium fern, reminds me of resurrection fern only cooler. Lockhartia and pleuros are really cool! 

Not sure if I'd like seeing bromos on pine trees though....kinda weird...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

my mouth is drooling right now from looking at these post.. im in a neo tropical biology class right now and these pictures are by far better than any in my book or the ones my professor has


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

dom said:


> my mouth is drooling right now from looking at these post.. im in a neo tropical biology class right now and these pictures are by far better than any in my book or the ones my professor has


thats really cool to hear! Where are you taking the class? What is your major. And feel free to share any of my photos in class. The more people who can take something away from them the better.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> The little imbricate or prostrate growing Pleurothallid is awesome! The Peperomia too! So...
> 
> How many of these, "Fell into your bag" on the way home?


ha well all I have is this shingle plant left from two years ago from the other trip. But its doing well and looks pretty cool.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

otis07 said:


> amazing pics greg. are those eggs i see in the 6th pic down in the green brom?


No eggs in that brom. BUT if you want a pic of eggs on a brom I got some right here for ya I took these in Peru.











Different plant-Here is a vent tad down in a plant.










And here is another plant with R. imitator eggs and if you look really close you can see a little tad down in there also!!!!!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent Pics Greg , Thanks For Sharing !


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics. But this is excellent...looks like a wallpaper.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

amazing pics greg, thanks for sharing the egg pics. 
that imi tad is tinsy!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*GREASER* said:


> ha well all I have is this shingle plant left from two years ago from the other trip. But its doing well and looks pretty cool.


I think I remember this a bit. Do you have another picture?


----------

